# ارجو معرفة كيفية التحويل من Mpa الى kG/Cm2



## محمد محمود محمد طه (27 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 

ارجو معرفة كيفية التحويل من M pa الى kG/Cm2

وبى التحديد كم تعادل 35 Mpa بى ال Kg/Cm2


----------



## nrfarhat (27 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته!
اخي الكريم اليك هذا الموقع المجاني لتنزيل برنامج للتحويل لمعظم الوحدات المعروفه عسى الله ان ينفعنا جميعا به
http://joshmadison.com/software/convert-for-windows/


----------



## حسام جاسم (27 فبراير 2010)

bar =0.1 Mpa 
35Mpa =350 bar 
KG/CM2=0.98 bar 
350bar=357 KG/CM2


----------



## sherief2003 (27 فبراير 2010)

محمد محمود محمد طه قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ارجو معرفة كيفية التحويل من M pa الى kG/Cm2
> 
> وبى التحديد كم تعادل 35 Mpa بى ال Kg/Cm2



تعادل 350 kg/ cm2


----------



## hassanaki (27 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## كمال محمد (27 فبراير 2010)

اضرب الرقم ب10 للتحويل من M pa الى kG/Cm2
أي 350 بالنسبة للرقم الذي طلبته


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (27 فبراير 2010)

نظم الوحدات او القياس هي الحل لكل التحويل


----------



## خالد العكيلي (27 فبراير 2010)

1مكاباسكال=10.19716 كيلواغرام/سانتيمترمربع

35ميكاباسكال=356.9007 كيلواغرام/سانتيمترمربع


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (27 فبراير 2010)

رجاء لا تحفظوا فقط نظم الوحدات ومن اين جاءت الارقام


----------



## محمد محمود محمد طه (1 مارس 2010)

لكم الشكر الجزيل وجزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما ونفعا


----------



## فادي مكارم (1 مارس 2010)

مرحبا
MPa = N/mm2
Every 1 Kg = 10 N
Every 1cm2 = 100 mm2
و بهذا يمكنك التحويل من N/mm2 إلى Kg/cm2 و يكون بضرب 35 ب 10 و الناتج = 350 Kg/cm2 

و تقبل تحياتي
فادي


----------



## ice_wolf (1 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الاجهاد = القوة\المساحه (N\mm^2)
القوة = الكتلة *العجله الجاذبيه (Kg*9.81)
وكما نعرف ان cm=10mm
وتكون ملخص المعادله
35*(100\9.81)
واذا كان هناك اى خطا ارجو التصحيح 
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## geology.mohamed (11 أكتوبر 2011)

والله جزاكم الله خيرا
شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## b_nouri (13 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

1 ميغاباسكال = 10.19 كغ/ سم2

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=126434​


----------



## nabilco (4 نوفمبر 2011)

حسام جاسم قال:


> bar =0.1 mpa
> 35mpa =350 bar
> kg/cm2=0.98 bar
> 350bar=357 kg/cm2



مشكور أخ حسام جاسم


----------



## كيرو عبده (5 نوفمبر 2011)

وكم تعادل 35 psi


----------



## maged1910 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## asdaswan (20 أبريل 2014)

/www.theunitconverter.com/megapascal-to-kilogram-force-square-centimeter-conversion
رابط لجميع التحويلات


----------



## asdaswan (20 أبريل 2014)

شرح ممتاز ومبسط


----------



## asdaswan (20 أبريل 2014)

حسام جاسم قال:


> bar =0.1 Mpa
> 35Mpa =350 bar
> KG/CM2=0.98 bar
> 350bar=357 KG/CM2


شرح ممتاز


----------



## شاكر محمود تركي (8 أبريل 2017)

ممكن تحويل جميع الوحدات الهندسية المطلوبة من الرابط التاليhttp://www.translatorscafe.com/unit-converter/ar/pressure/22-6/


----------



## youssefayay (8 أبريل 2017)

*السلام عليكم
مرفق شيت اكسيل ممتاز لتحويل كافة الوحدات بسهولة ويسر 
ان شاء الله يكون مفيد للجميع*


----------

